# new member



## lonewolf4x4 (May 24, 2011)

hey guys just wanted to say hey i was reffered bystrych9v2. lookin forward to being a member!


----------



## Arnold (May 24, 2011)

*Welcome to our bodybuilding & fitness community*

*lonewolf4x4* welcome to IM! 

*FYI* - this forum is for new member introductions, please post specific questions in the appropriate forums, thanks! 

*Forums:*

Weight Training
Supplements
Diet & Nutrition
Anabolic Zone
General Health

*Please join our Free newsletter: *sign-up here!

*Check out all of the benefits of becoming an* Elite Member

*Like Us On FB:*




*Note: This is an automated message.*


----------



## SwoleChamp (May 24, 2011)

welcome


----------



## strych9v2 (May 24, 2011)

glad to see you made it brother!!!! should use that ass pic for your profile pic lol


----------



## Dustdatarse (May 24, 2011)

Welcome


----------



## vortex (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to IM!!


----------



## Clubber Lang (May 25, 2011)

*Welcome*

Welcome Bro!  Lots of great info in here!


----------



## Gena Marie (May 25, 2011)

Welcome to the board.  We are glad to have you


----------



## Juiced_Monkey (May 25, 2011)

Welcome !!


----------



## luckyirishguy (May 25, 2011)

welcome to the forum


----------



## Hittman (May 25, 2011)

Hey.


----------



## Quez82 (May 25, 2011)

welcome


----------

